# Lake Oconee Bass Tournament...fundraiser for Bay Creek ES Archery Team



## Calcium (Apr 2, 2009)

Below, you'll find information for a bass tournament on April 11th at Lake Oconee.  The tournament is a fund raiser for Bay Creek Elementary School's Archery Team in Loganville.  The Bay Creek Archery Team won state this year and has made it to the national competition in Louisville,KY on May 8th and 9th.  These 24 elementary school students are extremely excited about the competition, but need help funding the trip.  If you are interested in the bass tournament, please follow the directions on the flyer.

And, if you know anyone who may not see this post and may be interested in the tournament, please let them know.

Thank you for any support.

The information from the flyer is below:

*The proceeds from this tournament will be used to help send the 24 members of the Bay Creek Elementary School Archery Team to the NASP National Tournament in Louisville, Kentucky in May, 2009.  The team recently took 1st place at the NASP Georgia State Tournament in the elementary division and is looking forward to attending the Nationals.   

When: April 11, 2009
Where: Sugar Creek Marina on Lake Oconee
Time: Safe Light-3:00pm
Entry Fee: $100 per boat, $10 big fish pot (optional)
75% payback, 1 in 7 payout
Register at ramp, no pre-register
Cash only please
Contact Bobby Hyde for more info: 404-392-8354
1.	 Both competitors are required to wear fastened coast guard approved life vest anytime the combustion engine is running.
2.	Five fish limit.  Culling must begin once the sixth fish is caught.  Fish must be 14 inches.  All State and Federal rules and regulations must be adhered to.
3.	Tournament director decisions are final.*​


----------



## bigbass07 (Apr 2, 2009)

should have a pretty good turn out if its not snowing,seen mondays forcast. crazy aint it. the bass dont are gonna go crazy trying to spawn this year.


----------



## cuz1220 (Apr 8, 2009)

bump


----------

